# Orsa Blue



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Just wanted to post a couple of pics of my blue Orsa. Got this one on a leather strap with clasp but was uncomfortable.

Then recently I bought a Seiko 5 Sports (great watch. same as the one currently sold by Roy). Changed that one to a brown leather strap (pic to follow soon) and tossed the metal bracelet to one side. It is a flimsy folded metal affair so I wasn't too impressed. Then yesterday I was looking at the Orsa and I thought it would suit the metal bracelet perfectly. What do you think?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It works well for me Hakim









I like the orange hand


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I think that's very smart









I keep regretting not buying an Orsa when there was one in the Sales section a few months back







Is this that one?


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Looks grand. Does it exhibit the standard characteristic of all other Seiko 5 bracelets?

Pulls hair like torture!

If you catch an intruder you don't need handcuffs, just put a Seiko 5 on each of his arms and he is incapacitated!


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

I like the orange hand too John!









I also regretted not buying the same one when it was on offer in the sales section. I bought this one directly from the manufacturer. PM me if you want the details. Think I bought it for around US$110 or thereabouts. Quartz Ronda movement.

David, you may be right about the bracelet pulling hair but I can't test for you as I don't have too much hair on my wrist







, but the bracelet does have gaps and it is a Seiko 5 jobbie......


----------

